# Home Cooking for our babies...a few ?'s



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm always thinking about what I'm feeding my dogs. I only want whats best for them...and thats why I keep researching. I'm driving my husband crazy. We looked into raw feeding, and while I like the idea of it, its really expensive...and the I'm not comfortable giving my dogs bones...I'm so scared they'll choke. 

Anyway, now I'm thinking about home cooking.....and have a few questions.

1. How balanced does it have to be. I've read several times over that dogs really don't need fruits or veggies. And aside from not needing it, they're bodies dont digest it properly. But I'm not opposed to giving them veggies.

2. How much is a proper amount to feed. I typically feed Cooper and Gracie twice a day. Giving them a 1/4 c per feeding. 

3. Is there anything to stay away from when home cooking other than the typical toxins like raisins/onions etc. Other than the toxins...anything else I should be aware of.

4. Do they need any kind of vitamin supplement when getting home cooked meals???

This isn't something I plan on doing tomorrow or even next week....but I'm thinking this may be something I would like to do.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Dr. Jaime gave me a few names of books when I was home cooking for the kids. I purchased this one which is quiet good. Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs & Cats. I am starting to reread it especially now that I am trying to get Peanut to eat a low protein diet because of his liver. It covers supplements and vitamins to add to their food to make it complete.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Thank you!

Wow, out of all the members we have here that homecook, no one can answer even one of my questions??????????? :blink:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I homecook for my dogs and have posted the recipes I use, including supplements in the recipe section. I personally use human supplements because I think the ingredients are safer and more "regulated". Human bone meal, human B vitamin, human vitamin C, human cod liver oil (contains vitamins A & D and omega 3). I also add milk thistle because mine are liver compromised and "ligaplex II" for glucosamine and condroitin. Typically for a week's worth of food, I add 1 human dose of the supplements to the cooled food and remix. 

As for amount of food - thats kind of trial and error. Mine eat until they are full and then stop or walk away. I usually feed about a quarter cup at each feeding, 2 or 3 times a day. My dogs weigh 3.3 and 4.2 pounds....

The recipes I use are "sanctioned" either by Dr. Pitcairn or Dr. Dodds (our nutritionist). As for fruits and veggies - dogs do need these! They don't need grains and you can choose to omit them from your recipes. Never use corn, wheat or soy in your recipes as it can aggravate allergies.

I really enjoy cooking for my dogs, hope you do too.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I homecook for my dogs and have posted the recipes I use, including supplements in the recipe section. I personally use human supplements because I think the ingredients are safer and more "regulated". Human bone meal, human B vitamin, human vitamin C, human cod liver oil (contains vitamins A & D and omega 3). I also add milk thistle because mine are liver compromised and "ligaplex II" for glucosamine and condroitin. Typically for a week's worth of food, I add 1 human dose of the supplements to the cooled food and remix.
> 
> As for amount of food - thats kind of trial and error. Mine eat until they are full and then stop or walk away. I usually feed about a quarter cup at each feeding, 2 or 3 times a day. My dogs weigh 3.3 and 4.2 pounds....
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you. 

I'll try and do a search for more ideas. Last I checked there wasn't much on in the recipe section.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I posted a similar question. I'm hoping to get a puppy in the fall and want to home cook her food. If you come across any good recipes, please post. Thanks

SJR


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I was going to mention that as some people home cook for their babies, it's somewhat of a controversial subject and I think we just don't know (which is why you may not be receiving the responses you'd like). I did some research and started to get really frustrated after a while because while we always want to do whats best for our dogs, there are cons to all types of meals (dry, raw, home cook). The homecooking got somewhat confusing for me (the phos:calcium ratio, among other essential nutrients) and I was worried that I wouldn't be including something that they needed to including too much of something. As I am no dog nutrition expert, and not very many vets I have seen would help me as they don't recommend it, I got somewhat discouraged. I might try to look into it again in the near future, I really would like to start to cook for Louis and would probably follow the same recipe Tammi got from Dr. Dodds, but that's just because my Louis probably has MVD.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have homecooked for Alex since he was a baby. 
The only book I bought is "A little Recipe Book for Dogs". I never really followed it.
I don't go through all the trouble you are going through to find out what to feed.
I cook for us and that's what Alex is eating too. 
We don't take supplements, and Alex does not take supplements.
As for the amount to feed, I don't have to pay attention. Alex is not a big eater. He watches his weight better then I do mine. So I fill his bowl and he eats what he wants. If he ate enough he will not even take a cookie. Sometimes he wants a cookie before his meal. Since he is such a small eater we don't mind. There are no doggy treats in our house. Besides the cookie around lunch time, there are no treats at all. I put a bowl down at lunch time and another one at dinner time. But he rarely eats all of it. A 1/4 maybe half if we are lucky. So in effect, he might eat a full bowl per day and that's on lucky days. Some days he barely touches his food. 
Alex will be 11 years end of May. Besides old age problems (heart murmur) he looks like a puppy and his hair looks nice. He still jumps up and down the couch. 
We had a long haired miniature dachshund (female) that survived for 17 years only by eating meat. She was very healthy and rarely needed a vet. If you put dog food in her bowl, she would not touch it for 4 days. At the end, you gave in and let her have her meat. She did not like vegetables either.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I was going to mention that as some people home cook for their babies, it's somewhat of a controversial subject[/B]



Oooo. I had no idea! I wouldn't think it would be...but I haven't been around much to witness it. I'm pretty good at researching...so I'll find other means to get the answers I need. The bulldog board I visit has a world of information available too. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I cook for us and that's what Alex is eating too.
> We don't take supplements, and Alex does not take supplements.[/B]


I'm so glad you posted that, because I have read over and over....if you can eat it they can eat it and that supplements are not necessary. 

The reason I'm "researching" is because I've lost 3 dogs at very young ages....two at age 4 and one at age 7. It was very heartbreaking for all of us. I want to do the best I can to promote a long healthy life for my current dogs...so thats why I've been inquiring about the different types of food. 

I've looked into all the different types of feeding...and I am finding the more I read the more I think regular food is best for them..well that and raw, but I've decided not to go with raw. I'd have to feed fresh in order to afford it...and I just can't bring myself to do it. So I'm thinking home cooking might be the way to go. BUT....I don't cook every night...so that is something I have to think about too. I'd have to make a commitment and stick with it.

Anyway, thanks for your input!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535283
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess I meant that everyone has differing opinions on homecooking and whether or not its a sufficient diet. I guess what I said came out wrong. I think anyone who home cooks would be willing to share, I'm just not sure a ton of people do.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I did not know that this was controversial either! I'm pretty outspoken and blunt, and I hope I don't step on toes. I'm one of those "holistic" types, who'd rather go the all natural route  but I'm open-minded and welcome input from all vantage points. However I must confess up front that I'm skeptical of the entire pet industry and sometimes I think that they take advantage of dog lovers and invent things we don't really need just to make a buck. My last dog was from a puppy mill and she had health problems her entire life. It seemed like the more she was treated with conventional medicine and "special food," the sicker she got, though she stayed sweet the entire time. We went through a lot together. The same thing happened to my friend's dog. My friend boldly chose to prepare home made food for her sick dog, and her dog thrived on it. I was too afraid to do it, and just kept giving my dog whatever they told me to give her. I'm not blaming conventional doctors or mass produced food for dog's bad health, she had problems right from the beginning. 

I just want to try a different method this time that aligns with my own philosophy in the health/diet area. I now only buy people food if I know the country of origin, and I try to buy local and organic whenever possible. Hubby and I are not big on conventional medical treatment for ourselves, so I guess we have "opted out" of "the established way of doing things" and that is controversial to many people, and I completely understand. But I really do think that it is possible that with study and guidance, one can feed a dog home made food, and opt out of yearly booster vaccinations as long as the dog is checked/tested in a timely consistent manner.

There is an excellent vet in my area who practices both conventional and holistic medicine, and nutritional counseling. Once I get my puppy, of course I will consult with this vet on the best way to go regarding food, but I am pretty sure it will be home made. The only non homemade foods I might consider are Innova EVO, Candidae or raw. But I haven't found out yet where the ingredients come from and how they are grown/processed, so I'd have to do some more research. 

I hope that I can still participate in these discussions without causing too much trouble. :biggrin:


----------



## julia (Sep 18, 2007)

I feed my maltese and yorkie, DR. HARVEY'S CANINE HEALTH. It is a dog food pre-mix with 6 certified organic grains, 9 vegatables and 13 herbs, multi-vitamin and mineral supplement. This formula takes 8 minutes to boil in water. You add your own protein (chicken, beef, lamb, etc.) and oil (flaxseed, sunflower), etc. It is fresh every day and it is so healthy. I have been using this for many years. If you need more information you can go on their website.

Good Luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I feed my maltese and yorkie, DR. HARVEY'S CANINE HEALTH. It is a dog food pre-mix with 6 certified organic grains, 9 vegatables and 13 herbs, multi-vitamin and mineral supplement. This formula takes 8 minutes to boil in water. You add your own protein (chicken, beef, lamb, etc.) and oil (flaxseed, sunflower), etc. It is fresh every day and it is so healthy. I have been using this for many years. If you need more information you can go on their website.
> 
> Good Luck![/B]


Thanks very much I'll check it out. This forum is great!!


----------

